# 7 weeks pregnant and bleeding HELP



## 1985princess

Hi all newbie here and was wondering if anybody can help
i am 7 weeks pregnant today on monday started having a light brown discharge when i went to toilet phone my doctor and could only get a app for thur i went and he informed me that it was normal and he would arrange for a early scan which he did for tuesday and told me to take another test which i did still positive. that afternoon i had slight like period pains for a few hours tht night i went to toilet and felt fine but passed a clot and some fresh blood i went straight to a&e and they took my bloodpressure and said to go home and rest until tuesday until my scan i have had red blood since like a light period but no pain the hospital wouldnt say if i had lost the baby but i am thinking the worsed. i have a daughter who is now 7 and i never had any kind of bleeding when i was pregnant with her. i was diagnosed with lupus in september sorry for going on it just feels like ages away from tuesday


----------



## HollieQ

Sorry to hear you're having worries, it's so hard that you have to wait till Tuesday :nope: A lot of women do bleed through their pregnancy and have happy endings - even bright red blood, so don't give up hope xxx

When I had my mc the pain was unbearable! (baby died at 6 week, passed naturally at 10) It was like proper birth womb contractions so it's very hopeful for you if you've not had any pain, also my brown discharge changed to red immediately one evening and I was literally dripping blood within seconds of wiping and seeing bright red blood - it was far much more than a light period and happened so quickly (sorry tmi) xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun i'm sorry you are worried, it must suck having to wait til tuesday but there are a lot of women that bleed while pregnant and have healthy babies, Keep my fingers crossed that everything is ok :hugs: Keep us updated when you know more


----------



## LeeC

Sorry to hear what you are going through. It really is best to see what the pro's say, as I know lots of women that have bleeding throughout pregnancy and went on to have healthy babies.
My sister had a large bleed and passed clots at around 3 months and has a gorgeous dd now.

With me, my m/c's have always started with brown spotting, however I always have excruciating back pain too and with my first m/c I had stomach cramps too.

Try not to worry (which is easier said than done, believe me I know), take some time to relax and call EPAS if you are worried.

Sending hugs xxx


----------



## LeeC

Sorry, but just a quick thought, if you have been diagnosed with lupus it may be worthwhile discussing taking 75mg aspirin with your gp xxx.


----------



## 1985princess

thank you all for help so far my bleeding has just about stopped very light today and last night and i have only just passed the one clot on the first night so fingers crossed for tuesday i will let you know.xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Wishing you well for tomorrow.
Hugs xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Good luck hun, hope its good news :hugs:


----------



## mummylove

Good luck for today hun


----------



## 1985princess

hi just to let you know i had scan but they couldnt see very well so had a internal scan the saw a small sac that was all i have to go back next tuesday to see if it has grown any another week of waiting. the bleeding stopped last night so iam hoping thats a good thing thank you for all your help and comments i will keep you updated fingers crossed xxx


----------



## KateC

Best wishes for you. I know it's scary to have bleeding. Fingers crossed that it's just implantation hiccups.


----------



## mummylove

Any update?


----------



## Rachb1987

sorry your going through this hun, i no how u feel, it was 3 weeks or scans, waiting and bleeding on and off for me until i knew whats going on. it feels like you are waiting forever :(


----------



## 1985princess

hi no more bleeding since sunday feeling fine just tired i went to the doctor to see if they would do bloods but no just have to wait for my second scan i havent had any bloods done at all dont know if this is normal i suppose they know what they re doing! the waiting is getting to me bit and i did take another pregnancy test which is still positive so i realy dont know what to think at least i am nother day closer to my scan.


----------



## mummylove

I really do hope everything is fine hun. Ive been thinking of u last few days. I really do hate when something like this happens to people.


----------



## Xpecta

Oy thats scary! At least you stopped bleeding! I really really hope everything is okay!


----------



## xSamanthax

Glad to hear you have stopped bleeding, keeping my fingers crossed for you. When is your next scan?? :hugs:


----------



## 1985princess

thanks i feel fine my next scan is on tuesday morning its been a very long week. i have had no bleeding or spotting which i hope is good just waiting for scan and praying all is well i keep telling myself it was just inplanting hic ups but deep down i just dont know.xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi hun, sorry too hear that your worried.
With my MC it started with brown discharge, had a early scan next day - everything was fine - later that day had fresh bleeding and the day after i had VERY bad cramps, like sharpe stabbing pains every couple of minutes for about 5 minutes a time.. i had a nap for a couple of hours and woke up surrounded by blood and passed several clots, obvo went straight o hospital and the scan next day showed no heartbeat. My cousin however lost a very large clot while pregnant and her daughter is now 3 years old. My point is everyone is different, but from most experiences i have red on here, MC have involved ALOT of unbareable pain.If your worried then keep on to your doc hun, if you dont feel right then go to hospital and get some reasurrance. Really hope baba just settling in and everything ok.. glad bleeding stopped! good luck xx


----------



## Rachb1987

you are in exactly the same position as i was hun..i had to keep going back for 3 weeks to see if there was any development :( hope ur ok..i no how hard that wait is xxx


----------



## 1985princess

hi ladies
just a wee update had scan this morning and it wasnt what we hoped for there was no sac at all today totally empty they took blood and did pregnancy test which was negative. i wish you all well and hopefully be back one day with better sircumstances many thanks to you all for help and supportive this week your a great bunch. xx


----------



## Rachb1987

hope your ok :) any advice needed or u wana let off any steam this is the place to be :) im sorry for your loss :( xxxxxx


----------



## Three_plusone

so sorry for your horrible loss


----------



## Xpecta

Oh no! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I wish you the best. If you need anyone to talk to ever, you can always come here! We're all here for you!


----------



## Amberg1

1985princess said:


> hi ladies
> just a wee update had scan this morning and it wasnt what we hoped for there was no sac at all today totally empty they took blood and did pregnancy test which was negative. i wish you all well and hopefully be back one day with better sircumstances many thanks to you all for help and supportive this week your a great bunch. xx

Hi Princess,

So sorry to hear of your loss hun. :hugs:

I had exactly the same thing, although I was just over 5 weeks, on 28/01/11.
I'm still testing positive for pregnancy as the damn HCG levels are taking their time to come down. Hopefully we will see you soon TTC.

Big hugs xxxx:flower:


----------



## baileykenz

so sorry hun x


----------



## skeet9924

I am so sorry for your loss..I went throught the exact same thing this week...except my body hadnt passed anything..i was 8 weeks with an empty sac...I had the option of waiting for the m/c to come naturally or getting a d and c...I took the d and c as I wanted it done and over with and had that today. I have been in tears all day and nothing anybody says or does makes me feel any better....if you need to chat at all...I'm here

so sorry for you loss


----------



## charsmama

Hey I'm in the same boat as you...wondering what is going on! I am now 8 weeks pregnant--the first few weeks had a little spotting and the last couple weeks it has increased and the past week it's been bright red blood like a light period, but no cramping. I have an ultrasound tomorrow. On Feb 13 we did an ultrasound and saw baby and HR and all looked fine, but I'm concerned. I know some say that this happens sometimes and it isn't a MC, but still scary. I have a 1 year old daughter and I had some slight spotting when PG with her, but not like this. Hope it all turns out okay.


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck..hope all is ok


----------



## gingercat

I'm so sorry to hear your news. I have had the same problem. I had a tiny bit of brown discharge/blood. Freaked out but really thought I was over-reacting. I was devastated when they said they couldn't find the heartbeat. I had already seen the heartbeat a few days earlier and the Doctor said it was a very strong heartbeat which was a great sign and that I should go home and relax! I have found this website a tremendous support and have been on it nearly every day. Reading other peoples advice and experiences has really helped me. Sending you lots of love xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## tonilynn

I am about 7 weeks pregnant and the same thing has been happening to me, I had my first visit & I was spotting VERY minimal and it went away, the doctor couldn't see anything because I was only about 5 1/2 weeks at the time. he made me go get blood drawn for multiple things and I called a few days later and everything was fine from what they said. The spotting only got worse, brown, pink, red... not like a period red and not as much as a period, no cramping either. Still feel pregnant & everything. So I called my doctor on a sunday and he said unless I was hemmoriging to call tomorrow and make an earlier appt. So, I went to the doctors yesterday and he said the cervix was still closed. Went to the ultrasound room and its still too early to see anything, but he can see where the sac is. i went to get my blood drawn for hcg levels and again tomorrow, so thursday I will know if the hormone levels are going up. How was everything with you guys? as for I am very nervous, this is my first pregnancy & I'm only 22. I have a history of bad periods before I was pregnant, wondering if it has anything to do with this. I know some women can go through there pregnancy and have their period the whole time. I have no cramps, which is making me not so worried. But these forums have been helping me cope a little better, waiting is just very nerve racking! Thanks for your time and I hope I get replies.


----------



## greenpear

Hi tonilynn,

I just want to wish you good luck and hope everything turns out ok. My MC started off the same way, slight spotting, no cramps - BUT when they did repeat hcg my levels were dropping, and now I have full blown MC. Since your levels are at a good level, I think everything will be ok - hopefully soon you'll get an ultrasound and see that little heartbeat :hugs: and lots of sticky :dust: for your little bean


----------

